# Just got my first Baitcaster.....I need help!!!



## perchin (Apr 12, 2010)

So I've always used a spinning combo, recently I got my first baitcaster from BPS. Its the 79.99 Bill Dance combo. I can't for the life of me figure this darn ol' thing out. :shock: Its rather humbling I must say. I did just like the guy said to do and set it up so that my bait pulls down to the ground slowly for the drag setting. Then when I cast I release the spool at 3/4 of the cast instead of at 95% like my spinning reel. All I end up with is a good cast with a birds cage at the reel.  Anybody have some advice??? It does have two other adustments to it but the guy said not to monkey with them <-------- looking back at it this don't sound right.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Turn your resistance up a little until you get the hang of it. It wont cast as far but you can learn the mechanics of it.....Im not an expert though.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 12, 2010)

the way to start out throwing any lure on a baitcaster is to adjust the spool tensioner knob... this is the knob on the same side as the handle.

Reel your lure about 1/2" from the top of the rod. Hold your rod parallel to the ground. With your left hand, put your thumb on the spool and hit the thumb bar to engage the reel. While still thumbing the line, slowly lift your thumb off to see how fast the lure drops to the ground. With your right hand, turn the spool tensioner clockwise to tighten the spool just enough so that when you engage the reel it drops very slowly until just touching the ground.

If you have magnetic brakes, they will be on the left side of the reel (opposite the reel handle). I would start of casting around 7 (if it's numbered 0-10). The higher the number, the more brake. I usually leave mine set at 3, but it's different for everybody. 9 times out of 10 I can adjust everything with the spool tension wheel.

One other thing you need to get in the habit of it "thumbing" the spool. When you cast out and everything is going good, just before your lure hits the water, start slowing down the spining of the spool with your thumb. Then just when the lure hits the water, stop the spool with your thumb, then let it go so that the lure continues to sink straight down... this is where you can pull off some line and let it free fall


----------



## russ010 (Apr 12, 2010)

One other thing, just to get the hang of it... is to do a side arm cast. You release the bait just before your rod is perpendicular to your body. If you cast overhand, you need to cast between the 12 oclock and 10 oclock positions.

What size lures and on what size line are you throwing?

The larger the line, the easier to learn to cast... I would start off with 15# Seaguar Red Label fluoro and a 1/4oz texas rigged worm... you can move on to bigger and better things from there (and I don't mean heavier weights, I actually mean lighter lines)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 12, 2010)

lol i had the same problem and just couldnt ever get it rite. ended up selling the reel and going back to the trusty spinners


----------



## perchin (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so the magnet settings are on the left hand side numbered 1 to 10, I set it at 7 and set the drag like you told me. It still bird caged on me...... gotta get used to this thumbing thing...yikes I suck at it #-o Question though what is this third knob? The one I'm pointing at.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 12, 2010)

Various names for that part, I call it what most manuals call it: a cast control knob. It is the main braking for the baitcaster, and should be the first thing you set. 

Turn the knob on the left side to 1. 

Hold the rod at a 45 degree angle upward, with your bait hanging about 4 or 5 inches from the tip of the rod. 

Screw the cast control knob on the left all the way to the right (doesn't have to be tight, you're backing it back out anyways).

Disengage the spool by pressing the thumb bar down. The bait shouldn't move.

Slowly turn the cast control knob to the left until the bait begins the slowly drop. For beginners, I suggest you set it so that when the bait freefalls and hits the ground, the spool should make no more than one full turn before stopping.

Now set the left dial to 7 or 8, and start casting. As you get more comfortable, you can reduce the number on the left to where ever you get the best performance.



Keep at it, it gets easier as you go along. And don't get discouraged.. I got a backlash so bad I had to cut out 8 bucks worth of line last night.. it happens to the best of us.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 12, 2010)

:twisted: Here's the problem....Its a lower end reel which makes it more difficult to learn proper usage. All I can say is to hang in there and keep at it. Step up to a $150-$200 reel and you will be on your way to mastering a baitcaster.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 12, 2010)

I disagree, because my first baitcaster (a bill dance reel) is in the basement collecting dust :lol:. I can't cast anything under an oz with that thing anymore... I'm too spoiled with my 10BB reels :twisted:


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 12, 2010)

It sounds to me like your problem is totally with thumbing the spool to a stop when the lure hits (or is near hitting) the water. Thumb it stopped - no birds nest. After you've made the break adjustments mentioned above. Keep trying, you'll get the hang of it....


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 13, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> It sounds to me like your problem is totally with thumbing the spool to a stop when the lure hits (or is near hitting) the water. Thumb it stopped - no birds nest. After you've made the break adjustments mentioned above. Keep trying, you'll get the hang of it....


Fishingcop is right Perchin...

You have adusted the control knob, which is good. But when you cast, you still need to keep your thumb "gliding" over the spool; press down to stop the spool just as your lure is hitting the water.

If not, no matter how much you adjust the tension knob, you'll still recieve a birdsnest because the spool is still spinning, as your lure is hitting the water (or grass if you're practicing).

Keep your thumb over the line, and stop it with your thumb just as your lure is coming to a stop.


----------



## perchin (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I can't wait to get home and get in some more practice. I'll let ya'll know how it goes. Man I love this site.


----------



## poolie (Apr 13, 2010)

Hang in there. Once mastered there's nothing better than a baitcaster. To help build confidence initially I would tighten the spool tensioner knob (the one of the right) a little more than you normally would. Instead of adjusting it to where your lure slowly falls to the ground, tighten it to just barely where the lure stops. This will decrease your casting distance but will allow you to get the hang of things without untangling a birds nest every other cast. You can then slowly loosen it back to the normal adjustment as you get the hang of it.

As others have mentioned ultimately your thumb has to learn how to control the spool. Remember the first time you drove a car, you probably weren't very good with the starting and stopping... things were a little jerky. That's where you are with the baitcaster. With a little practice you will be able to feather the spool with your thumb like a pro.

Good luck man!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 13, 2010)

One important part that I believe is missing from this thread is ensuring that you are using a lure of adequate weight. I would use at least a 1/2 ounce lure to practice. Lighter lures are more succeptable to backlash your reel. It is also easier to get a feel for the mechanics of casting a baitcaster when you can really feel the weight of the lure. Start out with short cast, and gradually increase your casting distance as you get a good feel for it. 

Remember that you need to adjust the tension control knob every time you switch to lures that are significantly heavier or lighter.

I know this all sounds complicated, but trust me, it will become second nature to you.


----------



## danmyersmn (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry I didn't read all of this but I had a second just to post one thing. Learn to thumb. You can then learn any batcaster with your thumbing technique.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel like the odd man out. Even with my crappy baitcasters, I keep my thumb completely off the spool until the bait hits the water. I think its all about getting proper settings prior to your first cast (unless you're casting into the wind).

I guess learning to thumb is important in the beginning, but make sure you have the reel set up as close to perfectly as you can. It'll save you a lot of money in line.. :lol:


----------



## teamhoytpa (Apr 13, 2010)

Another tip for you is to not use that whole spool of line. Once you have a target picked out, put a piece of tape around the spool once you have enough line to get to the target and about 10' slack. That way if you do back lash, (you will) it won't be a huge mess to pick out.

I think thumbing the spool is your problem. 

I also once read that braided line was easier to learn with but i tried and it seemed like a hassle....and a waste of expensive line.  I couldn't cast to save my life.  You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 13, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I feel like the odd man out. Even with my crappy baitcasters, I keep my thumb completely off the spool until the bait hits the water. I think its all about getting proper settings prior to your first cast (unless you're casting into the wind).



you're not the only one.. I honestly don't even have to put my thumb on my spool when it hits the water... I put my thumb on the spool to stop the lure from making a big splash into the water

that knob you are pointing at is the spool tension knob - that's the one I was saying to turn clockwise while your lure is falling to the ground. when you can drop your lure, and then stop it with the knob, turn it about another 1/16"-1/8".. move the numberded brakes all the up if you are using a 1/2oz weight, but keep it at 7 if you are using 1/4oz or less. 

Just keep at it man... My first baitcaster was a Daiwa Black Spider about 24 years ago.... that was one of the best reels I have ever owned - until someone stole it 2 years ago from the in-laws pond...


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sux about your stolen reel Russ. I hate theives!


----------



## perchin (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I'm getting a lil better...... :---) OK, maybe not but I managed to get one cast out yesterday without a bird cage. Its funny I have to tell myself out load darn near, to get my thumb back on the spool. And then I still have a hard time...sheesh. Any ways thanks for all the help guys, as much as I like my membership over at bassresource, Its here that my questions always seem to be answered.


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah man it just takes a lot of practice. I have been using a baitcaster for a year now and still have trouble from time to time. I keep my thumb on the spool basically the whole time for 2 reasons. One reason is to control where the bait lands if I feel I have casted too strong. The other reason is to prevent the backlash.


----------



## Hoffmeyer (Apr 15, 2010)

teamhoytpa said:


> Another tip for you is to not use that whole spool of line. Once you have a target picked out, put a piece of tape around the spool once you have enough line to get to the target and about 10' slack. That way if you do back lash, (you will) it won't be a huge mess to pick out.
> 
> I think thumbing the spool is your problem.
> 
> I also once read that braided line was easier to learn with but i tried and it seemed like a hassle....and a waste of expensive line.  I couldn't cast to save my life.  You'll get the hang of it.



The part about the braided line be easier to learn with is a myth for the most part, most people find it much easier to learn while using a larger diameter line and most braids made today actually have a much thinner diameter than mono or flouro of the same test. That being said i think the easiest way to get the general idea of using a baitcast is to find a buddy who musky fishes and use one of his set-ups. I found that casting with the large reels, 80lb braid, and a large lure that i had less backlashes and the ones i did get were usually much easier to pick out than rats nests made of mono.


----------



## gizfawfish (Apr 18, 2010)

When i first got my baitcaster it was a mess. But all you really need is practice. what i like to do is set the magnetic brakes on 8.if you can take the plateon he left side off there will be 6 pins. click 3 of them in towards the center of the reel.After this put the reel plate back on. then on the cast control knob on the right side of the reel turn it to were your lure drops maybe 10-16 inches then stops( it can go all the way to the ground and still casts fine but i like mine a tad tighter). Just make sure your lure is falling slowly. After you have it set jus try to throw the lure side armed and stop the spool when it gets near the ground. The key to using these cheaper reels is to keep your eye on the lure so you know when it is hitting the water. After you get it to were you you can throw with it sidearmed fine and birdsnest free i would try to go over hand for more control and accuracy. however this takes a lot longer then trying to learn to throw it side armed. I also think jit helps to keep both hands on the rod during the cast.i think this give you more control to the rod. Just remember to keep your eye on the lure, cast easily at first, and stop the lure as it hits the gound an you will be fine. It just takes practice and time. I thought my bionic from bass pro was a terrible reel first starting out with it but i realized that i jus had to have a smoother cast and not have it so jerky. I did this and made the settings likei explained above and i have had no backlashes ever since.Oh and FYI if you get good at baitcasters and wann move up to a better one i would recomend the BPS Pro Qualifier reel with the same settings as the others.


----------

